# PARVO



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

poor smurf has worms and parvo i hope she pulls threw i drove 1000 miles for her id hate to have wasted that trip for a dog thats goin to die the vet
told my wife to keep pushing pedialite down her mouth hopefully its about run its course i just hate she wont eat she looks like a bag of bones and the vet told me not to feed her just fluids ill know more in a few days


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

That is terrible!When Pretty Girl was going through this as a pup I pumped pedialite and water down her throat.I didn't know if just pedialite would hurt her without her getting water too.
But the vets not doing anything else for her other then telling you to give her pedialite?
Please keep us posted as to what's going on!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Omg I'm so sorry to read this. How old is she? 
I hope she pulls through my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

SHES 6 WEEKS OLD


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

..............................


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

gxkon said:


> poor smurf has worms and parvo i hope she pulls threw i drove 1000 miles for her id hate to have wasted that trip for a dog thats goin to die the vet
> told my wife to keep pushing pedialite down her mouth hopefully its about run its course i just hate she wont eat she looks like a bag of bones and the vet told me not to feed her just fluids ill know more in a few days


Hun

I am sorry you are going thru this but you need to do more then just pedialite.

Get the following
- Blender
- Big 6 cc syringe (2 of them)
- Pedialite (5 or 6 of them)
- Nutra Cal (digestable Protein & Calories) 
- AD food (its a can food you can get at the vet) get about 5 / 6 cans (easy to digest food)

Now you are going to do the following: 
Blender up
- can of AD 
- 6 cc of Pedialite
- 1 tablespoon of Nutra Cal

If the dog is still eating go ahead and put the mix down and let the dog eat as much as possible. 
If not eating you wanna take the 6 cc syringe, put the mix in and put into the dogs throat to make them sollow after they sollow it then put 6 cc of Pedialite 
You wanna do feed every 2 hours & give Pedialite every hour.

Please email me if you need anymore information. I will help you in anyway I can. [email protected]


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

i dont expect her to make it threw the night shes poopin straite blood with stomach or intetine tissue in it ugh i dont know what to do i hate shes like that cuz she was a nice dog in the pic i was showed of her before i came to get her 1000 miles for nothing 400 bux for nothing and knowing i failed to help this puppy man im smokein hot


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

rush her to the e-vet? That's what would make sense to me. If you're not willing to do that for your puppy, then I dunno.. I hope something good happens for the little girl.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

It sound like she is far into the parvo. if you don't mind me asking how long have you had her?? Did she have the parvo when you got her?? What kind of vet tell you to push Pedialite down a pups throat with out even treating her.. Did he give you the option of leaving her at the vets or taking her home?? The pups and I will pray for her recovery. Please see another vet. when I found out my pup had Parvo they said she would not make it put I couldn't give up on her so we admitted her at the vets and she did recover. Now she is just a wild little pooch that puts a smile on my face every time I open my eyes. Make her comfortable and give her lots and lots of love....


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> Hun
> 
> I am sorry you are going thru this but you need to do more then just pedialite.
> 
> ...


do this. if your pup has any chance at all doing THIS is what is going to do it.
also i would take your pups temperature ever 3-4 hours just to monitor.

it would help you guys get a better idea of how she is doing if you started writing down the times you take temps.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

thanx for the info guys i had her for 7 days she wouldnt eat when i got her i know she had parvo before i got her cuz theres a incubation period but that not here nor there had to put her down this morning she was just suffering for to long poor girl was a fighter though


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

a couple of my cousins pups got parvo.. it was right after a big wind storm a couple days ago


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

geisthexe said:


> Hun
> 
> I am sorry you are going thru this but you need to do more then just pedialite.
> 
> ...


...lifesaver right there.... Deb be thy name. you flukin Rock Deb. for real.


----------



## ImPeCcAbLePiT$ (Apr 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear she passed..next time ask for shot records, thats how we got hosed on a 6 week old RE blue girl that we payed 300 dollars for *smh*...she didn't have it from the time we got her but she contracted it like a month or so later died next day after puking and pooping out pure blood..very sad..R.I.P. to both of um.


----------



## ichibanpitbull (Apr 13, 2010)

don't call it a waste of time if you loved her and gave her a good home it was worth it for her


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss.May smurf rip


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Sorry for your lost it was worth it for her. I am sure she felt your love.

A Pit Bull’s Prayer
Spirit in the sky, who watches over all animals: it is my prayer and my request that you grant greater understanding, and acceptance to humans; those who love us, and those who hate us.
That they will know how loyal we are, how brave we are, and how loving we are. Help them to accept us as a breed in whole and not let the few tragedies shine brighter then the many great traits that we have.
And those who would kill me, let them know, I forgive them even though I don’t understand their hatred. And those who would beat me, let them know I still love them, even though it is not the honorable way (to treat me).
Thank you for all the strong traits that you have given to me and my breed. Help those to know that I stand for courage, strength, loyalty, and bravery, and as my master already knows, let those who would come against my family know that I would surely die defending them.
And just one thing that I would ask: let my master know, that if you should call me away, that I will wait patiently at those pearly gates until the one who chose me comes home.
Amen.


----------



## ah pits (Apr 14, 2010)

sorry for your loss.sounds like you did everything you could its gotta be hard.


----------

